# American Beech



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This comes from a big branch that fell off a Beech tree about a year ago. I finally went into the woods to see if there were any good forks on it a couple of weeks ago. I only found the one, but it's a beauty.

Finished with linseed oil and beeswax. Hope you like it.




























Before I sanded, I strapped some bands on and tried her out. Very accurate.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A marvellous piece! The shape, the colour....your work was stunnig. Bravo!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't know why, but I can't make a perfect finish







. Any advice? Either on naturals and boardcuts
Edit: That's the perfect finish I want to make








Edit2: Do you polish with creamy beeswax or the hard wax chunk?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Look at those curves!
Fantastic!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

THAT IS A BEAUTY DH, HOW DO YOU APPLY THE BEESWAX?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Bill that's a real beauty, I love it.
Martin


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

@ Aras & Rockslinger: I sand to 220 grit, then apply raw linseed oil with my hands and let it soak in. Depending on the wood this may happen in an hour or several hours. I repeat this several times until it looks like it has almost had enough. Then I polish with #0000 steel wool lubricated with a couple drops of mineral oil. Then I heat the fork with my heat gun (you could use a toaster oven on low) till its pretty warm, at this point a little of the oil melts on the surface which I rub back in with my hands. Then I apply one or two coats of the linseed oil/beeswax mixture I made (see link), letting each coat dry a while before giving it a serious buffing with an old tee shirt. This particular fork only needed one coat.
http://www.amberdusick.com/woodmouse_loves_crafts/2010/07/how-to-make-beeswax-wood-polish-woodmouse-recipe.html
Thanks everybody for the nice compliments!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful fork!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats a beauty Bill ,looks like a comfortable shooter,and a lovely finish to boot sir


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Hmm nice


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That's is a great looking shooter I love beech I just did one mmyself


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> @ Aras & Rockslinger: I sand to 220 grit, then apply raw linseed oil with my hands and let it soak in. Depending on the wood this may happen in an hour or several hours. I repeat this several times until it looks like it has almost had enough. Then I polish with #0000 steel wool lubricated with a couple drops of mineral oil. Then I heat the fork with my heat gun (you could use a toaster oven on low) till its pretty warm, at this point a little of the oil melts on the surface which I rub back in with my hands. Then I apply one or two coats of the linseed oil/beeswax mixture I made (see link), letting each coat dry a while before giving it a serious buffing with an old tee shirt. This particular fork only needed one coat.
> http://www.amberdusi...use-recipe.html
> Thanks everybody for the nice compliments!


Thanks Bill







..Jim


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking fork there DH, if you could only get one fork at least you got a fine one...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow, that is an awesome finish!

Must try your tip on steel wool and the linseed / wax mix.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

we don't have beech around here, might have to make a trade with you sometime







thanks for posting your recipe, i'm goingto get on that right away!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Dan! And Thanks everyone for the nice words.


----------

